# Legendary Haunt Tour 2015



## badger (Jul 28, 2010)

It's official, the 2015 Legendary Haunt tour will be coming to 13th Floor Chicago, Wisconsin Fear Grounds and Statesville Haunted Prison. More details to come soon...


----------



## TheDarkestHour (Dec 5, 2014)

I wanna go so bad!


----------

